# On the Road Again



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Many of us wander all over the place for various and sundry reasons ... 

So where have you been recently?  Where are you going?  What'd you do?  You know we're all nosy people, so tell us, tell us, tell us everything ...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

What about you Geoffrey?  You seem to do as much if not more than some others


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Here are some random photos from my trip to Guatemala. I was there for two weeks on business in Guatemala City and Gilbert was able to fly down for the weekend between. Here are some random photos from our weekend in Guatemala City and Antigua Guatemala (That's us in the corner of picture #4). It was a fabulous time, the people were SOOO friendly and pleasant and it really showed me that I want to go back for a proper vacation.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Beautiful pictures.  
Thank you.
The fabrics are so colorful.  

deb


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm going to DFW at the end of this month, and may make it back there for a Kindle meet-up in late March.

In April, I will go to Rhode Island for work, and in May to Chicago for work.  I'm going to take some vacation time while in both those places.

No long-distance pleasure trips for awhile (I have a busy work year in 2010), though I have a friend who is badgering me to visit in Montreal.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Dh & I are going to Clearwater Beach, FL for a few days of R and R after Easter.  It will be nice to escape the very cold weather we've had all winter here in the Northeast.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow, always wanted to go to Guatemala, nice!

Was in Australia for a couple of weeks for Xmas - nice and warm  .

Going to Senegal at the end of the week for a week - for work though, less pleasant but warm at least for a change


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I'll probably be going to Utica, NY sometime in the next few weeks to visit PrattMWP with my daughter. I'll be going to Oneonta, NY at the end of May for my son's college graduation.

Is this exciting or what? LOL

I am scheduled to go to Switzerland for a week in August.

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Great pictures Geoffrey - of course the locals were SOOOO friendly, they picked up on your attitude!  That's the way it is here.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Neo said:


> Wow, always wanted to go to Guatemala, nice!
> 
> Was in Australia for a couple of weeks for Xmas - nice and warm .
> 
> Going to Senegal at the end of the week for a week - for work though, less pleasant but warm at least for a change


Senegal would be nice. I haven't made it to Africa yet .... Kenya was on my work calendar but that fell through.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I'll probably be going to Utica, NY sometime in the next few weeks to visit PrattMWP with my daughter. I'll be going to Oneonta, NY at the end of May for my son's college graduation.
> 
> Is this exciting or what? LOL
> 
> ...


Leslie, I gotta admit that Utica & Oneonta are pretty dull places! Is PrattMWP Munson Williams Proctor? I haven't been in Utica in ages, but do get to Oneonta regularly as my best friend lives there, & it's on the way to Cooperstown. Congrats to your son on his up-coming graduation.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> ...In April, I will go to Rhode Island for work, and in May to Chicago for work. I'm going to take some vacation time while in both those places....


For about a 6-7 year stretch I was going to Newport RI at least once a year on business (at the Naval War College). It was a great place to visit on an expense account...well, maybe not in January.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> Leslie, I gotta admit that Utica & Oneonta are pretty dull places! Is PrattMWP Munson Williams Proctor?


Yes. My daughter just got her acceptance letter from PrattMWP on Friday, along with a $5000 scholarship. So we're pretty excited.



> I haven't been in Utica in ages, but do get to Oneonta regularly as my best friend lives there, & it's on the way to Cooperstown. Congrats to your son on his up-coming graduation.


Thank you. One semester to go. I can't believe how fast these four years have flown by!

L


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

That's wonderful about your daughter's scholarship, every little bit helps!  What is her favorite medium?  I went to art school too for undergrad.  You're right about time flying, my oldest is only in 3rd grade but I remember her first day of Kindergarten like it was yesterday.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Las Vegas here i come


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> That's wonderful about your daughter's scholarship, every little bit helps! What is her favorite medium? I went to art school too for undergrad. You're right about time flying, my oldest is only in 3rd grade but I remember her first day of Kindergarten like it was yesterday.


I don't know that she has a favorite medium. She uses a lot of pencils (colored and not), charcoals, etc. Also the computer. She paints, but not as much. She was accepted at Pratt for Communications Design and wants to major in illustration. Her dream....(wait for it....) is to design book covers. She has done a few you've probably seen around here, including this:











and this:











L


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I don't know that she has a favorite medium. She uses a lot of pencils (colored and not), charcoals, etc. Also the computer. She paints, but not as much. She was accepted at Pratt for Communications Design and wants to major in illustration. Her dream....(wait for it....) is to design book covers. She has done a few you've probably seen around here, including this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I just got news that my Next scheduled workshop will be in the legendary Dallas, Texas.  

Woo-Hoo!!!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I just mailed off my passport renewal yesterday. I'm hoping it comes back in time for spring break in the Caribbean somewhere. It's looking like a trip to Puerto Rico - I need a destination that has a direct flight to Tampa.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I went on a FREE luxury cruise to the Caribbean in January, put on by one of the manufacturers I work for.  
It happened to be the ONE week that it was freezing in the entire US, snowing in Florida - and wouldn't you know it?  FREEZING in the Caribbean!  We had 1 sunny warm day the entire trip.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Jen said:


> I went on a FREE luxury cruise to the Caribbean in January, put on by one of the manufacturers I work for.
> It happened to be the ONE week that it was freezing in the entire US, snowing in Florida - and wouldn't you know it? FREEZING in the Caribbean! We had 1 sunny warm day the entire trip.


Oh no, I'm sorry to hear that! You'll have to try it again sometime. We usually go in February and the temps are in the mid 80's w/lots of sun. At least you didn't pay for it.......


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Geoffrey--that architecture is stunning! What a lovely place to go!



Jen said:


> I went on a FREE luxury cruise to the Caribbean in January, put on by one of the manufacturers I work for.
> It happened to be the ONE week that it was freezing in the entire US, snowing in Florida - and wouldn't you know it? FREEZING in the Caribbean! We had 1 sunny warm day the entire trip.


Oh, that stinks!

I know when we won the Ireland trip last year, I was so irritated by the idea. Here we are in Seattle--known for rain and gloom--and we're being sent to Ireland--known for rain and gloom. We lucked out. We had the ONLY sunny week they'd had all year. It was hilarious listening to absolutely EVERYONE congratulating us on picking the one beautiful week of the summer! We even came back sunburnt.

Just came home from a week in Denver (brrr.....) with the inlaws a few weeks ago, and MIL just spent a week with us that ended Saturday. Next **likely** trip is going to be a weird one--me to the Bay Area for a weekend while hubby heads to SoCal for an event, then I'll fly down to meet him in Anaheim for the remainder of the week at Disneyland. I think. If we get our acts together quickly enough and get things booked. Hmm...didn't I just see that Southwest is having a three day fare sale? Have to say though, it's an El Nino year in Seattle, and that means while the rest of the country is either flooded, cold, or both, we just had the driest and warmest January on record. It's been sunny here most days, which is unheard of in February, and it makes me reluctant to want to go anywhere else!

We're also in the very early planning stages of a return to Ireland, adding in Scotland and England. If we somehow pull that one off, we're looking at a possible four week trip. We really didn't have enough time with the 6 day trip in September, but I'm not sure I won't kill him on a longer one. Hopefully they'll let me have my Kindle with me in jail....


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


>


Beautiful


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Gorgeous pictures Geoffrey.

I will be going to DC/NYC in March, Vegas in April and Alaska in May. Then a work conference at Disney the week after I return. All pleasure trips  . 

I was looking at information to visit Iceland within the next year.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I love your pics from Guatemala! That looks like a place I'd love to visit. 

We're planning a safari in Africa this summer with the kids, if we can swing it.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I found out today that I will be going to a workshop next weekend in Hershey, PA, not the most exotic location, but I do like chocolate.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Margaret said:


> I found out today that I will be going to a workshop next weekend in Hershey, PA, not the most exotic location, but I do like chocolate.


That town smells lovely.


----------

